# Anyone ordered a 2020 50th Anniversary model? I'm undecided.



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all. 

As per above I have had a couple of GTR's and despite having fast M cars (M3/M4 ) and RS Audi's (RS3/RS6) still have an itch to get back into a GTR. 

I love Bayside Blue so a 50th Anniversary GTR got me very interested again but at £93,000 (and £17,000 more than a brand new MY19 Recaro after discount at £75995) is it worth it.

I like the idea that only 18 coming to the UK but is there much interest and has anyone been offered any discount.

You can also get a new track edition for £90,000 to add to the mix plus for that money you are into used LM20 like the grey one at Litchfield with 775 bhp.

I have RS6 as daily so would be a weekend, fast road car plus occasional track day and trip to Nürburgring.

I intend keeping the car for a quite number of years. 

Thoughts and experiences welcome.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would prefer track pack.

You have the best base product then from the start.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

For me personally I don't think there's enough in the 50th anniversary to justify the price they want and dealers will not discount as only 18 coming to UK which is the only USP for me. I would go track pack if going to spend 90ish and prob can get discount on them as well.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would choose track edition, can’t see the anniversary edition holding any extra value, regardless of colour or numbers.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

I would buy track edition and modify it, the 50th anniversary edition needs to stay standard and wont be anything special compare to your rs6 (awesome car for a daily)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I would buy the Track Edition and then have Litchfield colour change PPS it to the Anniversary colour.

Bonded body, Nismo suspension and Anniversary colour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I had exactly that same dilemma, and just decided the anniversary model wasn't worth the extra...ordered a TE instead, and with a £10k discount from list it seemed an absolute bargain :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

45th Anniversary model is not worth any more than a standard 15 car. But the Gold is a marmite colour - I think the 50th cars will be a bit more desirable and will command a small premium, just not £17K!!

To realise any premium they'd have to be low mileage so you wouldn't want to drive it a lot either. So on balance I'd get the track edition.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> I had exactly that same dilemma, and just decided the anniversary model wasn't worth the extra...ordered a TE instead, and with a £10k discount from list it seemed an absolute bargain :chuckle:


Do you have pricing for the MY20 TE? Still waiting for my dealer to update me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

For £119k there’s a new nismo up for sale!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

nn7man said:


> Do you have pricing for the MY20 TE? Still waiting for my dealer to update me.


I've just ordered mine and as far as I've been informed, any ordered now will be the my20 car...so I just went off the prices provided when I did it through carwow? Afaik the pricing was from the Nissan website, sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> I've just ordered mine and as far as I've been informed, any ordered now will be the my20 car...so I just went off the prices provided when I did it through carwow? Afaik the pricing was from the Nissan website, sorry I can't be more help.


Just had a look and Carwow is still showing the MY19 car and prices, missing the new options for CCB's and carbon roof. My dealer has told me that my car will come as a MY20 and asked if I want the new options (yes) but has no pricing yet.

Did you buy from Norwich, they were best when I ordered?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Will64 said:


> For £119k there’s a new nismo up for sale!



One of the last MY17 I assume? Think there are two left now? Bargain at that to be fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

nn7man said:


> Just had a look and Carwow is still showing the MY19 car and prices, missing the new options for CCB's and carbon roof. My dealer has told me that my car will come as a MY20 and asked if I want the new options (yes) but has no pricing yet.
> 
> Did you buy from Norwich, they were best when I ordered?


No, Nottingham were by far the best for me...over 10% off list.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I have ordered a bayside 50th.
Done the standard cars, done the track pack, done the LM20...
Just want a nice standard car now that's a bit different.

Yes, it's a bit much for a standard non track pack car.
But it's also Bayside Blue which I really like and it'll sit well with my Bayside Blue R34s.

Also cost... worrying about a few grand here or there. If you do just don't buy a new car. Most dump value. But you only live once.
If you can afford it and it's what you want, without taking money away from other things you want to do... live a little and just do what you want. You are a long time dead.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Monster GTR said:


> I have RS6 as daily so would be a weekend, fast road car plus occasional track day and trip to Nürburgring.
> 
> I intend keeping the car for a quite number of years.
> 
> Thoughts and experiences welcome.


Why go for a GT-R?
That gives you a big heavy fast daily and a big, heavy, fast weekend/track day car.

The GT-R is nice, but I don't actually rate them on track that much. You'd have so much fun in something lighter and more playful. You might be going slower, but it'd be much cheaper to run and more involving. If you are looking at spending £90k on a toy there are a huge number of options. And several will hold money better than a new GT-R.

If going to thrash it and it has to be a GT-R just buy an older Track Pack maybe, use it and not lose so much?


----------



## vanquish (Jun 9, 2012)

If there are genuinely only 18 Anniversary models coming to the UK money aside I think they will be quite collectible. If I was ordering one bayside blue would be my choice. 

When you ordered yours CT17 did they give you any indication of how many had been ordered or what build number your car will actually be ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

vanquish said:


> If there are genuinely only 18 Anniversary models coming to the UK money aside I think they will be quite collectible. If I was ordering one bayside blue would be my choice.
> 
> When you ordered yours CT17 did they give you any indication of how many had been ordered or what build number your car will actually be ?


To be honest I didn't ask.
As long as it turns up and it's blue I'm happy!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Yes I have ordered a bayside 50th.
> Done the standard cars, done the track pack, done the LM20...
> Just want a nice standard car now that's a bit different.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear (I have to tell myself that with Nismo) haha

Actually I quite like the stripes oddly which everyone seems to hate other than CT17 obviously.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Hear Hear (I have to tell myself that with Nismo) haha
> 
> Actually I quite like the stripes oddly which everyone seems to hate other than CT17 obviously.


I just got bored of the daft comments.

Wouldn't buy a car with those on.
They'll kill the residual value.
My god, they look shit.
Wouldn't buy one of those muscle car stripes!

Hello people, they are stickers.
If you don't like them, take them off! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I just got bored of the daft comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those Nismos are a waste of money - buy a £20k write off and modify it instead - it’ll be much ‘better’. 

Enjoy her - love the colour. Might even be my third favourite haha. 

When does she arrive?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

I***8217;ve ordered 1 too, had the tuned and standard GTR love the bayside blue and the fact I hopefully won***8217;t pass another

I think this is a fair bit more special than the gold 45 edition and will be worth more money , definitely in the long term anyway 

Is there any available to buy ??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Yeah, those Nismos are a waste of money - buy a £20k write off and modify it instead - it’ll be much ‘better’.
> Enjoy her - love the colour. Might even be my third favourite haha.
> 
> When does she arrive?


I was told but I've forgotten. :chuckle:
Before the 69 reg cars come out though in September.
I'm sure they'll call me when it's time...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I***8217;ve ordered 1 too, had the tuned and standard GTR love the bayside blue and the fact I hopefully won***8217;t pass another
> 
> I think this is a fair bit more special than the gold 45 edition and will be worth more money , definitely in the long term anyway
> 
> Is there any available to buy ??



Only 18 coming to UK out of (I think) 100 globally.

Less rare than 45th but the colour is definitely the third best they have done and looks brilliant.

Can’t wait to see one in the metal - apparently it’s quite impressive according to Bob and Tamura-san.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow only 100 worldwide ?? That***8217;s super rare then and I***8217;m sure they will become even more sought after. Yes definitely only 18 UK cars all bay side blue, other countries I was told will get 6 white 6 silver and 6 blue ***x1f44d;***x1f3fc;


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Dealer called today and said will have TE prices & optional extras prices confirmed within next 1 week as waiting on Japan to give final numbers. Been hearing this for nearly 2 months now ***x1f602;


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks totally different in the flesh, having checked it out today. (Blue color i mean)

Optional parts are minimal, as was presented with the sales brochure as existing GTR owner.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Just had my dealer provide pricing for the options on my MY20 TE order:

Carbon Seats £6,750
Ceramic Brakes £7,500
Carbon Spoiler £3,000
Carbon Spoiler & Boot Lid £4,500
Carbon Roof £2,000

A bit of a bump on some of them but he did say that my base price would be price protected as I'd already placed an order before the MY20 update.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nn7man said:


> Just had my dealer provide pricing for the options on my MY20 TE order:
> 
> Carbon Seats £6,750
> Ceramic Brakes £7,500
> ...



Great thanks for info.

Brakes only £7,500? Seems very reasonable indeed..... hopefully the disks will fit Spec V!!

Which is the Carbon spoiler as TE usually comes with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

ROG350Z said:


> Great thanks for info.
> 
> Brakes only £7,500? Seems very reasonable indeed..... hopefully the disks will fit Spec V!!
> 
> ...


Looks like the carbon spoiler is now an option on the MY20 TE. I'll need to have a chat about price protection...

MY19 has carbon spoiler as standard and boot lid £750, they now want £4,500 for the pair.

And the carbon seats have gone from £6,000 to £6.750.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> Great thanks for info.
> 
> Brakes only £7,500? Seems very reasonable indeed..... hopefully the disks will fit Spec V!!
> 
> ...


That does seem reasonable for the brakes, maybe the new nismo won’t be £180k now!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Will64 said:


> That does seem reasonable for the brakes, maybe the new nismo won’t be £180k now!



With all the extra Carbon body work I still wouldn’t be surprised....... maybe £175k. Perhaps a dealer can confirm and I will ask NMGB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard, the car that I have seen (2020 model in 'not quite Bayside Blue' had the stripes painted on and lacquered over. Not removable and that was confirmed by Nissan.



CT17 said:


> Hello people, they are stickers.
> If you don't like them, take them off! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are not stickers in the traditional sense on the MY2020.

If you want an up close pic of them, im back at Nissan tomorrow, il take a pic. 

Would look a lot nicer with out the decals, but the car (other than the colour) is just the same as the rest of the previous years essentially. 

I have to say the interior is by far the worst (in the grey) even worse than the 2009/8 edition imo.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

nn7man said:


> Looks like the carbon spoiler is now an option on the MY20 TE. I'll need to have a chat about price protection...
> 
> MY19 has carbon spoiler as standard and boot lid £750, they now want £4,500 for the pair.
> 
> And the carbon seats have gone from £6,000 to £6.750.


Had another chat with the dealer who has spoken to GB.. The MY20 base price has increased by £5,000 but they will waive this as I'd already ordered. They won't do the same for the options


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

here are some of my pictures.

its late so cant upload them all


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone else thinking of ordering a track edition MY20? I'm in two minds but if I do I'd prob go for it in March. Maybe if a few of us bought together from one dealer we could be offered a better deal?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

90k seems to be U.K. price 

https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-japanesecars/2020-gt-r-pricing-confirmed--update/40021


----------



## monk3y m4gic (Feb 18, 2008)

*GTR 50th*

I have a GTR 50th on order, but have accepted a job offer abroad and will leave before the end of august (subject to visa)

I am unsure what to do, to keep in here in storage (not sure when i would see it) or sell it. Is there market for them i know they sold out pretty quickly is there anyone who would want it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

monk3y m4gic said:


> I have a GTR 50th on order, but have accepted a job offer abroad and will leave before the end of august (subject to visa)
> 
> I am unsure what to do, to keep in here in storage (not sure when i would see it) or sell it. Is there market for them i know they sold out pretty quickly is there anyone who would want it.


I***8217;m sure if you just want your money back you***8217;ll have no problem selling , 1 of 50 cars worldwide is pretty special


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

I'd either cancel the order if possible or sell it asap. Having it in storage will just be a headache and it will likely taket quite a few years before it becomes a Collectors item if ever.

Good luck on the new job!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

archan said:


> I'd either cancel the order if possible or sell it asap. Having it in storage will just be a headache and it will likely taket quite a few years before it becomes a Collectors item if ever.
> 
> Good luck on the new job!


I***8217;m only going off the focus RS Heritage edition but they***8217;re selling for £20-£30k over list that***8217;s at least 50% more than the cost price, I***8217;m sure there***8217;s collects out there with more money than sense that won***8217;t bat a eye at buying one


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In all honesty I don't see there being much of a premium as they are just standard GTRs with a special paint job.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> In all honesty I don't see there being much of a premium as they are just standard GTRs with a special paint job.


TME RS only a plastic sticker is the difference between this and a normal TME not even a colour separates them, but huge premium on the lower production numbered car

Lancia intergrale final edition

And again Focus RS Heritage only a colour difference and £20k more than the same car but not 1 of 50

Now the GTR totally unique colour lots of 50th anniversary branding different interior, wheels etc.... so much more of a individual car than the above ones oh and the fact it***8217;s 1 of 50 world wide I believe they***8217;ll do ok

And the fact I***8217;ve got one to park next to my Heritage I can only pray


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but I say this as a 45th anniversary owner, only 5 ever released in gold in the UK and 100 worldwide. Absolutely zero premium over a normal GTR of same age and mileage. Maybe the colour but maybe people aren't so taken in my 'special editions' that are actually the same underneath.

Honestly I don't think GTRs in this current timeframe will reflect any difference - maybe in 10 years.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's 50 in Europe not worldwide?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Monster GTR said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As per above I have had a couple of GTR's and despite having fast M cars (M3/M4 ) and RS Audi's (RS3/RS6) still have an itch to get back into a GTR.
> 
> ...


I would get whatever car you reallllllly want, then ask Litchfield to PPS it in BaySide blue for £5k... 

Best of both worlds


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes but I say this as a 45th anniversary owner, only 5 ever released in gold in the UK and 100 worldwide. Absolutely zero premium over a normal GTR of same age and mileage. Maybe the colour but maybe people aren't so taken in my 'special editions' that are actually the same underneath.
> 
> Honestly I don't think GTRs in this current timeframe will reflect any difference - maybe in 10 years.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's 50 in Europe not worldwide?


https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/nissa...t-r-50th-anniversary-edition-prices-announced

This along with a few other articles say 50 worldwide mate, I***8217;m just going off what I read

I agree with what you***8217;re saying but as I posted above about the Focus RS Lancia and TME RS to name a few , the anniversary is very much more different to the standard car than any of the above and is properly branded and is made to celebrate 50 years of GTR racing history, hence the marmite strips ***x1f642;


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We will see, but I think it won***8217;t! 

These say 50 in Europe. 
https://uk.motor1.com/news/357817/nissan-gtr-50th-anniversary-pricing/

18 in the UK. If only 5 gold don***8217;t command a premium (different wheels, vin and badging) what is the likelihood blue will? At least until they***8217;re a few years old anyway.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A tme and a tme rs are not simular


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

Skint said:


> A tme and a tme rs are not simular


Enlighten me ?? Apart from rolling off the production line lighter what***8217;s the difference?? They come with steel wheels gravel brakes and lightweight seats etc , but once you fit proper seats and wheels brakes etc the weight is virtually the same


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I***8217;m also thinking the GT86 regularly comes out with limited editions, just colour and interior changes. None of them particularly command a premium. Because they are basically the same car...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

50th anniversary bayside blue real life pics (not mine) looks sweet! Not sure on the stripe tho!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I think the anniversary edition looks crap, horrible boy racer bonnet stripes and horrible colour interior and the wheels with the blue accents look well chavy... Colour of the car is nice and the anniversary badge on the back looks good but they have run out of ideas and spoiling it now


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Takamo have to egree with you, not my thing at all.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I think there's a handful of cars that can pull off a grey interior. An R35 GTR isn't one of them.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the stripe looks like a Vauxhall Corsa ***55357;***56904; I could've coped with that...but not the white writing on the back! I absolutely love that blue though.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Colours gorgeous, stripe looks hideous and grey leather does it no favours.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If anyone is daft enough to want to order one or buy one there is one for sale on piston heads a cancelled order... God bless you with good vision and taste.... Amen


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I just don***8217;t see these commanding any premiums, they offer nothing imo.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> I just don’t see these commanding any premiums, they offer nothing imo.


I think they look shite... The more I look at it the more it annoys me and i think why hell would you do that to an almost perfect car already and then insult the owners intelligence by calling it a special edition... More like shit edition... Rant over :chuckle:


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would have thought a few more go faster bits would have been appropriate ***55357;***56842;


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> I would have thought a few more go faster bits would have been appropriate ***55357;***56842;


Stop it... Don't give them any ideas for God sake, there's an old fashioned saying if ain't broke don't fix it, i think it's time to change the model altogether because there's nothing left to change on the current model and call it the FBA model and i know what the F will stand for :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Skint said:


> Colours gorgeous, stripe looks hideous and grey leather does it no favours.


The grey interior is bad enough but the matching grey on the steering wheel looks gross.

I don’t like the 50th Anniversary writing either. It’s a nice touch but needs to be about 10% the size and situated somewhere less conspicuous


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Any feedback on how the 50th drives in comparison to a standard MY17? These new turbos fitted made any improvement to performance?


----------



## barrie dcy (Sep 9, 2020)

hi .. 
Only just joined , just searching for a 50th anniversary gtr .. anyone selling one .. please contact me on 07889250705

Much appreciated barrie


----------

